# Two failed cycles...will a miracle ever happen?



## chocolate drop (Jan 16, 2010)

Hi, I really hope you don't mind me posting. I wasn't sure where to put this so have popped it on afew boards to vent my thoughts and would be very very grateful for any feedback.  However because this is our  failed cycles I thought here would make sense to post on here.
To be honest after this second failed cycle of IVF I am seriously wondering whether it will ever work, we seem to be cursed. I know logically that would seem a bit melodramatic to some especially as we have had only had two attempts, but that's genuinely how I feel.  Friends and family say "its just bad luck" but am wondering if its more than that. As we struggle on with IVF more and more friends/family seem to be pregnant and I find it sooooooooooo  tough. I know this sounds childish but "it seems so unfair".


I am convinced that it is more than bad luck....maybe we should go privately to have more tests? But I think it might be silly to not go for our last NHS attempt just to have tests done sooner. However I am aware I'm getting older. 


Bubbles1-I read your post and feel we have an embryo 'problemo'. On or first cycle I had two embryos transferred on day 5 but were told they were 'abit behind normal blasts...ie not developing properly'.  Then on our second round I overstimulated again and 15 day 1 embryos were frozen and none made it to Blast...so am now thinking is Donor Embryo's the way? 
What to do ? What to do?


Wishing you all lots of luck and hope dreams do come true


x


----------



## Tiger777 (Aug 12, 2010)

Hi chocolate drop, firstly you are not being melodramatic or childish, we are all entitled to our own feelings and being individuals everyone reacts differently.
Secondly, please try not to worry about your age! Plenty of time yet, worry when you get to my age!!

We've just has our 2nd disappointment with our one and only frostie through NHS funded cycle, bad luck? Hmmm I think I'm probably more of a realist and feel that it's more than that. Have become more convinced it's an immune problem or implantation problem.

Personally I wouldn't forfeit an NHS funded cycle, it's an expensive business this IVF and you should milk them for every penny, this could be the one that works. They now know more about you and how you respond to treatment so a few 'tweaks' on the next cycle could make all the difference.

Our next cycle will be self funded and probably our last but I'm all ready excited about trying again, we've also been lucky to get a follow up appointment in less than two weeks! 

Think about all the good stuff in your life and keep moving forwards, good luck


----------

